# Few new bottles for my collection.



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

First up is a Mulls' Grape Tonic.  It's color looks amber in the photo, but it is actually a very red amber color.  A new digging friend of mine traded me this one for a bottle probe that I built.


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

Next is a "Circle A brand 10 oz. Waco".


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

Next up is a "Blud-Life The Great Anti-Toxic The King of Tonics".  I know this one is not rare, but I like the embossing a lot.


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a drugstore bottle from very close to my hometown.  J. A. Spinks Druggist Grapevine, Texas"


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a "McDaniel Bros. Fort Worth" hutch.


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

"Greenville Bottling & Mfg. Greenville Texas"


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 3, 2008)

> Next up is a "Blud-Life The Great Anti-Toxic The King of Tonics". I know this one is not rare, but I like the embossing a lot.


 
 I dug one of those last summer but couldnt find any info on it...

 Nice ones! Like that druggist


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

"Reeves Manufactoring Co. Greenville Texas"  Mold blown crown top.


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

And last but by no means least "The Dr. D. M. Bye Combination Oil Cure Co. Dallas Texas The Origionator (Registered)".  This one is by far my favorite of the group.  Thanks a bunch for looking guys, and I appreciate your comments.
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

One more of the embossing.


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony I think the Blud-Life bottle is possibly made by the Blud-Wine company.  It just makes sense to me, but I am sureI could be wrong!
 Brad


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 3, 2008)

Bye bottle is interesting, they are normally marked 316 N. ILLINOIS ST. INDIANAPOLIS IND.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on adding some nice locals to your collection.That cure is a good one for sure.


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought it outright, and I think I got a great deal on it.  It is a tall bottle also 7".  I know quite a few Texas diggers, and it is the first time any of them have seen this one.  I am sure some of the bigger Texas collectors have seen it, but it is a rare bottle for sure.  Mr. Hess you said the medicine usually is embossed for another town.  That is really intersting to hear, and I am always amazed with your vast amount of bottle knowledge.  Everytime I talk to you it shows me exactly how much I need to learn!
 Brad
 p.s. Does anyone have any info on the Mull's bottle?  I have found another variant, but cannot find any info besides a listing on this particular one.  Any value to it?  Or is it common?


----------



## madman (Feb 3, 2008)

hey brad, beautifull sodas and pharmacys, thanks for sharing  those hutches and that dallas pharm  are very nice mike


----------



## idigjars (Feb 4, 2008)

Brad, Great additions for your collection!   The cure is really cool and the Hutch with the tombstone type slugplate is neat too, is that a quart?  Congrats on your acquisitions.             Paul


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments I dig jars.  No it is not a quart.  It is smaller than normal actually.  The reason I bought it is because it is the last McDaniel bottle that I did not have.  That one completes the set.  My next buys will be blob top Texas sodas.  They do not come cheap, but I will have some soon.  We just opened up a new dump today, and it is going to produce some good bottles.  A few years back a buddy got to dig in it for a day, and he took out 4 Waxahachie Hutches, 3 Waxahachie drugstores, a Simmons Squaw Vine Wine, English Female Bitters and 6 blob top beers.  Today we were just starting a hole.  Only two keepers.  A triangle cobalt poison and a blob top beer.  We only dug in the bottle layer for about 20 minutes, and it looks like this will be great!
 Brad


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice bottles, Brad. The Oil Cure is interesting, I love meds/cures that are full of embossing like that. The tombstone hutch is great. I have the same situation, where there is one local tombstone hutch from my town, and it was also the hardest one for me to find. Other than mine, I have only ever heard of one other example (and have not actually seen it). ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 5, 2008)

> Does anyone have any info on the Mull's bottle?


 
 I havent seen that particular version of it. It would probably be considered uncommon. Not worth a huge amount but still a nice find.
 There were quite a few grape based medicines at the end of the 19th century. 

 Bill Linsey is the one to talk to went it comes to tonics...
http://www.historicbottles.com/toniclist.htm


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks again for your help Matt.  I looked at the tonic list before on the site you listed.  I will try to contact him.  As far as the Dr. Bye goes I am very happy to have it.  The manner that it is embossed, and the fact that it is from Dallas makes it very desirable to me.  At the moment I am selling off alot of my current collection to concentrate on Texas stuff only.  The only bottles I will keep other than that are pontiled meds.  The odds of digging one around here are very low, but I can use my duplicate finds to purchase them.  One day I will dig in a 1850's pit, but for now I will try to collect mostly what I can find.  

 Jim thanks for your comments.  Tombstones are the only type of hutches I really like.  Standard slugplates are a bit boring looking to me.  There are quite a few from Texas, and as I see them I will be buying them.

 Brad


----------



## bottlenecker (Feb 6, 2008)

Real nice bottles great finds!


----------

